# bionic always boots to fastboot



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to turn off the auto boot into fastboot on the bionic? Every time I reboot or boot up from off, it goes into fastboot. TIA


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Volume button stick? Or is it actually booting into recovery? Did u ever rub power boost mod?


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not the buttons, but yes, I did run powerboost..


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ewinkley said:


> It's not the buttons, but yes, I did run powerboost..


One of the scripts in there it to boot into recovery every boot. Not gay boot but cwm recovery.


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not that. It actually boots into fastboot.


----------



## smitmor (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine has done the same thing. You have to successfully flash an image through fastboot and it will go away. I just flashed the 866 system.img back to mine using fastboot and then ran the command fastboot reboot and it did the trick.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

ewinkley said:


> It's not that. It actually boots into fastboot.


Fastboot screen should read:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S)
OA.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB 
Data Cable


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Does your screen say Flash Failure at the top?


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

acronym said:


> Does your screen say Flash Failure at the top?


Yes, it does say failure.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

ewinkley said:


> Yes, it does say failure.


Are you able to successfully boot up your phone by going into stock recovery and rebooting from there?


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

smitmor said:


> Mine has done the same thing. You have to successfully flash an image through fastboot and it will go away. I just flashed the 866 system.img back to mine using fastboot and then ran the command fastboot reboot and it did the trick.


I'm sure these instructions are correct but if you're unfamiliar with this method, I would just run dhackers released root tool.


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

And if I reboot from power button or bootstrap into cwm it goes to fastboot, but I power off, hold volume up/down and select normal reboot, and I'm in cwm.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Right, but then if you reboot from there, you're good, correct? It boots up whatever rom your running, right?


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah. Same thing happened to me. Unfortunately I'm not smart enough or experienced enough to tell you why that is happening. 
When it happened to me, I was trying to use rsdlite or dhackers one click fastboot to flash back to stock so I could take a couple leaked updates, but the flash failed at the system image and I was left booting into AP Fastboot.


----------

